# I am looking for a Teacup Maltese



## amandanorris7530 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello my name is Amanda I am looking for a teacup Maltese. I had one but he pass 3 weeks


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,welcome to SM. I'm so sorry your little one passed...How old was your little one that passed?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you just joined before reading anything on this site? If that is the case, may I suggest that you read some previous posts. Maybe do a search on "teacup". If you do that, and then come back, we will be happy to give you advise. I am very sympathetic to your loss of a dearly loved dog. If you are sincere, please research older posts on the subject and then join us. Here is a clue: there is no such thing as a "teacup" dog...teacups are pretty porcelain cups you drink from.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The term teacup is one that reputable breeders do not use to describe their dogs and it is one that we encourage most folks to avoid since it often leads to buying from places that are selling puppies for profit rather than for the best interests of the dogs and the people who love them. 

By teacup most people usually mean they want a dog that is either on the small end or smaller than the standard. Of course, this is a personal preference, but most of the time I personally encourage people to put size in perspective and place greater priority on health, temperament and breed type (i.e. a Maltese bred to look like a Maltese). 

Perhaps you could broaden your description of just what you are looking for. There are a number of people on this forum who have had experience with a wide variety of excellent breeders and they may be able to give you some advice if you could tell us more about what you are looking for and where you might be looking.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Teacup Maltese*

This needs to be a "sticky".


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

vjw said:


> This needs to be a "sticky".


Great idea! a proper thorough reasoned explanation so new people can be directed to it straight away.

Hope you find yourself a wonderful, healthy maltese baby AmandaNorris  if in the US then the American Maltese Association is the place to look. When looking at sites looks for show breeders.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your heart, this question is completely not your fault. Sadly the term teacup, which truly in any breed, does not exsist. There are people who breed their dogs that use this term, either knowingly, and trying to draw people who don't realize how wrong it is, or they themselves do not know. I will not judge them, but honestly there is no such thing as a teacup Maltese. You might as well be asking where can I get an unhealthy Maltese. In a general sense, that would be much more accurate.

Sadly, so many people do not realize this term represents so many things that are wrong.

I was at the groomers, and a fella told me he had a teacup poodle. I told him his baby was very cute, and explained how their really is not such things as teacups.

When I brought my Ana in for her first vet visit, naturally because she was a puppy, there were so many gatheirng around, and behind me, one of the clients asked if she was a teacup. I think I almost got whiplash, turning around, trying to explain to her all about the teacup myth.

What you wish to have is a healthy Maltese. I know the heartache of loosing two so very young (they were not teacups, but people breeding their pets, that you do not want either).

A reputable breeder will breed to the standard which is 4 to 7 pounds. Some may be slightly under, some may be slightly over and some will be in the range.

What you truly want to research for is a reputable show breeder, who breeds according to the Maltese standard, knows the lines they are breeding, not only the Mom and Dad, but for many generations. And when you do that, what you will be blessed with is a beautiful Maltese, and it just doesn't get any better than that.

I truly hope you stick around. Please don't feel bad about your question, their are a great deal of people that don't realize "teacup" doesn't even exsist and can equate to so many health problems.

As we say, a teacup is a dish.

Please stay away from those people, who say they have teacups. You may be setting yourself up for a huge heartache not to mention, the poor baby and what he/or she may suffer through.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Everyone has given you great wonderful advice. Maybe what you want would be a baby on the smaller size but it's true teacup is really just a word that means small and probably bred by someone who wants to make them as small as possible without regard to health or anything. This word seems to be a way to attatch a huge price for a pup as well...we recently had a thread where I think it was Sylvia started? Anyway this poor baby was like a pound and really didn't even look like a yorkie that much and she was 15,000!! And of course "the most perfect teacup" don't fall for that you will only end up with another heartache and be funding people who only care about money not the poor sweet babies


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you want a smaller maltese, perhaps you could contact breeders in your area to see if they have any dogs they are holding for show that are not growing. That way you'll get a smaller pup with a good pedigree.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Amanda joined SM in September asking for advice because her puppy had not eaten for days and was lethargic. Several people told her it was urgent to see a vet. Amanda waited, because she said she didn't have the money to see a vet. I guess that the puppy died. Poor Amanda must be very young and inexperienced with puppies (or she could be yanking our chain) I hope that if she is sincere, she will return to read our comments and advice. And, if you do return, Amanda, please spend the time to learn more about how to care for a little one before your get another puppy. 

I am only saying what I remember, I may not have the facts completely correct. You can see prior posts for yourself.

Every single one of us here on SM are concerned with every single little dog and eager to help anyone who has less experience than we have. When I think of the bad mistakes I made with my pets when I was very young I am mortified...therefor most eager to help others avoid the mistakes I made...for the sake of dear loving pets.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Amanda joined SM in September asking for advice because her puppy had not eaten for days and was lethargic. Several people told her it was urgent to see a vet. Amanda waited, because she said she didn't have the money to see a vet. I guess that the puppy died. Poor Amanda must be very young and inexperienced with puppies (or she could be yanking our chain) I hope that if she is sincere, she will return to read our comments and advice. And, if you do return, Amanda, please spend the time to learn more about how to care for a little one before your get another puppy.
> 
> I am only saying what I remember, I may not have the facts completely correct. You can see prior posts for yourself.
> 
> Every single one of us here on SM are concerned with every single little dog and eager to help anyone who has less experience than we have. When I think of the bad mistakes I made with my pets when I was very young I am mortified...therefor most eager to help others avoid the mistakes I made...for the sake of dear loving pets.


Oh I remember now. Very sad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Amanda joined SM in September asking for advice because her puppy had not eaten for days and was lethargic. Several people told her it was urgent to see a vet. Amanda waited, because she said she didn't have the money to see a vet. I guess that the puppy died. Poor Amanda must be very young and inexperienced with puppies (or she could be yanking our chain) I hope that if she is sincere, she will return to read our comments and advice. And, if you do return, Amanda, please spend the time to learn more about how to care for a little one before your get another puppy.
> 
> I am only saying what I remember, I may not have the facts completely correct. You can see prior posts for yourself.
> 
> Every single one of us here on SM are concerned with every single little dog and eager to help anyone who has less experience than we have. When I think of the bad mistakes I made with my pets when I was very young I am mortified...therefor most eager to help others avoid the mistakes I made...for the sake of dear loving pets.


Great post! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Amanda joined SM in September asking for advice because her puppy had not eaten for days and was lethargic. Several people told her it was urgent to see a vet. Amanda waited, because she said she didn't have the money to see a vet. I guess that the puppy died. Poor Amanda must be very young and inexperienced with puppies (or she could be yanking our chain) I hope that if she is sincere, she will return to read our comments and advice. And, if you do return, Amanda, please spend the time to learn more about how to care for a little one before your get another puppy.
> 
> I am only saying what I remember, I may not have the facts completely correct. You can see prior posts for yourself.
> 
> Every single one of us here on SM are concerned with every single little dog and eager to help anyone who has less experience than we have. When I think of the bad mistakes I made with my pets when I was very young I am mortified...therefor most eager to help others avoid the mistakes I made...for the sake of dear loving pets.


@ The original poster, there's no such thing as a teacup anything and I too had to learn that w/ Bella. She's my runt not a teacup. As for what you said, Sylvia, if that's true about her not getting her dog vet care because she couldn't afford it then she doesn't need another dog. Sorry for sounding so grouchy, everyone, but after dealing w/ Jayce's ailment's these past couple weeks I have 0 tolerance for people who don't get their pet vet care. I am broke but I am still going to use my last dollar to get my baby care tomorrow at the vet.

Anywho that's why I am thankful there are more kindhearted people here than me because it took me a few minutes not to come up with a nasty comment when I saw this Amanda girls post. I almost typed "I swear to God, I'm going to pistol whip the next person who says teacup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (kudos if anyone knows what movie I took that quote from ROFLMAO )


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> @ The original poster, there's no such thing as a teacup anything and I too had to learn that w/ Bella. She's my runt not a teacup. As for what you said, Sylvia, if that's true about her not getting her dog vet care because she couldn't afford it then she doesn't need another dog. Sorry for sounding so grouchy, everyone, but after dealing w/ Jayce's ailment's these past couple weeks I have 0 tolerance for people who don't get their pet vet care. I am broke but I am still going to use my last dollar to get my baby care tomorrow at the vet.
> 
> Anywho that's why I am thankful there are more kindhearted people here than me because it took me a few minutes not to come up with a nasty comment when I saw this Amanda girls post. I almost typed "I swear to God, I'm going to pistol whip the next person who says teacup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (kudos if anyone knows what movie I took that quote from ROFLMAO )


Elizabeth I am wracking my soggy old brain and not coming up with a clue. Please, please,please...cause I saw lot's of close quotes but not including teacup.I'm not asking for a clue...I'm begging for the answer.Methinks perhaps we have been had.Go figure.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's from Super Troopers!  

Exact Quote:

Captain O'Hagan: I swear to God I'm going to pistol whip the next guy who says, " Shenanigans." 
Mac: Hey Farva what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy sh*t on the walls and the mozzarella sticks? 
Farva: You mean Shenanigans? 
Mac: OOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 
Thorny: OOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 
[as they hand the Captain their pistols] 

I love this movie xD


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> It's from Super Troopers!
> 
> Exact Quote:
> 
> ...


When I google part of your quote I got the Shenanigan's. I'm in the dark here, but since I think you be a funny person....I tink I be lookin into it.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylie said:


> When I google part of your quote I got the Shenanigan's. I'm in the dark here, but since I think you be a funny person....I tink I be lookin into it.


Doo eet! You will love that movie !!!!


----------



## amandanorris7530 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would like to thank every one for replying back...I will look into it this weekend. I love my England he was one of the best things that happen to me... He got sick yes when I frist got him.I gave him the chicken in rice he love it . Thats all he wanted. However I had out of town guess and someone kick him in put him in a coma....I was not home at the time with in school. When I got home I didnt know what was going on. Every one was just looking dum and crying... I look to see what evey was looking at and crying for. it was England I also die..... I just pick him up in took him to the Vet..I only had England for three mos. his was a good son is what I call him.. I am Piss some times I wish that some pet could go to work or school with you....


----------



## amandanorris7530 (Sep 12, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh I remember now. Very sad.


Fyi I dont need you to Quote me on me on any thing. I know what I ask for.. I thank you and everone else who help me...... I was good mother to him form day one....... I am just sad. This happen to him. I am piss at the person that would do a thing like this to any living being.. REMEMBER PLZ DONT FORGET **** I DIDNT..... I PAID THE BILL ...WITH LIL I HAD


----------



## amandanorris7530 (Sep 12, 2011)

sylie said:


> elizabeth i am wracking my soggy old brain and not coming up with a clue. Please, please,please...cause i saw lot's of close quotes but not including teacup.i'm not asking for a clue...i'm begging for the answer.methinks perhaps we have been had.go figure.


 hello plz read ppl i took england to the vet/ i am not on here every day like most ppl. So i never got back to amy one ..... Well thanks any way 
.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amandanorris7530 said:


> Fyi I dont need you to Quote me on me on any thing. I know what I ask for.. I thank you and everone else who help me...... I was good mother to him form day one....... I am just sad. This happen to him. I am piss at the person that would do a thing like this to any living being.. REMEMBER PLZ DONT FORGET **** I DIDNT..... I PAID THE BILL ...WITH LIL I HAD


I wasn't quoting you. I was saying that it was very sad that your baby got sick when you just got him. I remember when it happened and I felt bad for you both. 

Did he get injured? Was he sick? You must be devastated.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I read the posts this morning and I see that you first said you didn't have money and many people urged you to take him immediately and I think you then said you had made an appointment for him the next day or that day or something... I don't think anyone is trying to be hurtful we are truly just wanting to inform about "teacup" and also that pets can be very costly and it is important to make sure you can financially handle it in case of an emergency and to keep up with good healthy choices for your baby. I'm truly sorry that happened to your baby but I would maybe suggest a larger dog if any dog right now although someone kicking large dog is still unacceptable I'm not saying t would be on but if your living in a situation where you can't control the people who are coming in your house when your gone and have no way of keeping them away from a let then I would be very very leery of getting another pet at the moment. Nobody is saying you didn't love him and yes your right we don't know the speed you took him to the vet because you didn't get back on but we only want what is best for the precious babies.


----------



## amandanorris7530 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> I read the posts this morning and I see that you first said you didn't have money and many people urged you to take him immediately and I think you then said you had made an appointment for him the next day or that day or something... I don't think anyone is trying to be hurtful we are truly just wanting to inform about "teacup" and also that pets can be very costly and it is important to make sure you can financially handle it in case of an emergency and to keep up with good healthy choices for your baby. I'm truly sorry that happened to your baby but I would maybe suggest a larger dog if any dog right now although someone kicking large dog is still unacceptable I'm not saying t would be on but if your living in a situation where you can't control the people who are coming in your house when your gone and have no way of keeping them away from a let then I would be very very leery of getting another pet at the moment. Nobody is saying you didn't love him and yes your right we don't know the speed you took him to the vet because you didn't get back on but we only want what is best for the precious babies.


 I had school, work and three teens and England... He was in good health after that..


----------



## amandanorris7530 (Sep 12, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I wasn't quoting you. I was saying that it was very sad that your baby got sick when you just got him. I remember when it happened and I felt bad for you both.
> 
> Did he get injured? Was he sick? You must be devastated.


 He wasnt sick at all some one injured him...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I know he wasn't and I did read the posts saying you made an appointment the same day instead of waiting. I was just saying that it is awfully tragic what happened and it seems like of someone did that once it could happen again if these people are still going to be coming in and out of your house when your gone


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

The peson that kicked the dog should be prosecuted?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Patsy Heck said:


> The peson that kicked the dog should be prosecuted?


This is so sad. From what I read, it was probably an accident...it is so easy with a tiny fluff. Everybody was crying when Amanda got home...I don't think a family member intended to hurt the puppy. At least I hope not.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened  Please forgive me if I sound judgmental, Amanda, but I'm wondering why you would ever consider a tiny Maltese after yours was tragically killed. I would wait until you're in a different living situation, or choose a larger breed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

amandanorris7530 said:


> However I had out of town guess and someone kick him in put him in a coma....I was not home at the time with in school.





Sylie said:


> This is so sad. From what I read, it was probably an accident...it is so easy with a tiny fluff. Everybody was crying when Amanda got home...I don't think a family member intended to hurt the puppy. At least I hope not.


I don't see how anyone could "accidentally" kick a dog hard enough to put him in a coma. :angry:


----------

